# HR Jobs in Singapore



## girish.nair24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hai

I am residing in dubai. Planning to change my career to HR having 12 yrs experience in Hospitality. I am interested to know what are the Job opportunities for HR in Singapore?I would appreciate if anyone can guide me in this regard.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A bit tough to reply, as, in one of the other thread, I mentioned that most HR jobs are reserved for locals and malaysians, under the pretext of being able to speak Mandarin, and anyway, the government prefers local talents for such jobs.

Do some read up on the various job sites, and you will get an idea of the demand for such position, and you will not that most openings have a clause that says "SINGAPOREANS or MALAYSIANS ONLY NEED APPLY"

That does not have to discourage you, as MNCs are "mostly" equal opportunity employers ..


----------



## girish.nair24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks ecureilx for yur reply. i will go through as advised


----------



## rohanarora536 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think u should contact some of Recruitment agencies directly.


----------



## janetklb (Nov 28, 2009)

Sad I cannot post urls as I have less than 4 postings hope you can write to me so that I can give you the necessary links for your purposes.


----------

